# Is this an Acei?



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I purchased a cichlid at my LFS about 2 weeks ago I thought it was an Acei when I got it but now I just want to verify to make sure that is correct. It seems really light and barley has any blue/purple to it kinda looks pinkish and with yellow fins. Just thought I'd like to see what everyone thinks.

Here he is let me know what you think..


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the colors are way off to be an acei IMO


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

He actually looks like mine when they are stressed..... it took about a week for mine to darken back up to their full colors. Could be a hybrid though?

Here is a couple of them from today:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, it isn't an acei. Some sort of Metriaclima zebra red top.... not sure which species at this point. Could be Metriaclima greshakei, but will need to colour up more to be certain which species it is.


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

when I got him he was a little darker, I just figured he wasnt happy at the LFS, all the fish there were bloated and none looked like they had there best colors. But now that I've had him for a little while I was starting to think differently about him. He's actually the biggest cichlid I've had so far, this is only my second cichlid setup and I've only had juveniles about and inch or so and hes about 3 1/2 or 4 inches. They actually told me they were in the wrong tank because they werent with the juvi acei's or the med. africans but that they were acei's. 
After looking at the Metriaclima greshakei I think he does look a lot like them but I noticed on the fins of the greshakei there is a small amount of blue on them and mine doesnt have that. But maybe after a little while the colors will get to how there suppose to be and it will be a little easier to figure out.
Thanks for everyones input. If anyone else has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Kaitlin1227

You can't count totally on the color to ID fish especially when the fish is stressed. Note the shape of the head/mouth of the acei that MCKP posted vs. yours.


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have another Acei so I am familiar with the way the bodies look and I had realized that the head/mouth looks very similar, that's why I decided to ask on here and get some info. from others who know a lot more about these fish than I do. 
The main thing that made me want to ask about it though is because it doesn't act like the other Acei's I've had, what I mean by that is he's not shy at all I've had 4 Acei's and they all at least started out being shy, like hiding in the caves, not wanting to be out in the open most the time, I read that that's common with them so when I got him he not only had different coloration's but also acted differently I figured it would be best to ask some advise.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Your missing the point...he looks nothing like an Acei!!!

His face, colouration and body shape is all wrong...like fogelhund suggested- its most likely some kind of zebra :thumb:


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like a female Metriaclima greshakei.

Steve


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sorry I misunderstood I thought he was saying that he though it was similar. 
I actually did think they were alike though they both have a pointy face but after really looking the acei's is a lot more pointy. 
I guess bcuz I'm still new to this a lot of them still look alike to me. Acei's are actually my favorite cichlids and I cant even tell these apart so what does that show, but I guess once I have them for longer it will be easier to tell.
I'm actually looking for breeders around my area, I'd rather get them from someone who I know they'll be what their said to be and I'll know their pure. Its kind of a guessing game getting them from a LPS.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

My Acei are the most out going and busiest fish in my tank.

That is defiantly not an Acei. The face is all wrong and the coloring is all wrong. An Acei, even in pale coloring will be blueish-purple. The face on yours looks more Zebra.

These are adult Acei. 









This is my male in a paler color mode. Completely different color than yours.


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I do think that this is a female Metriaclima greshakei. I do know this is a female and shes starting to look more like one every day. 
Thanks everyone for your help. I figured I was being misled thats why I posted this on here and because I'm still new to having these a lot of them still look very alike to me. 
One more question is she alright to keep in my tank, right now I have 2 Kenyi 1m/1f (will be getting 2 or 3 more female soon), 1 acei, and a blue dolphin. Also I have a 75 gallon tank.


----------

